# Ruby Soho (Riott) on her way to AEW



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

From Fightful select:



> AEW looks like they're adding another name
> 
> AEW's women's division looks to be getting a shot in the arm in the form of a respected WWE alumni. Fightful has been told that plans call for Ruby Soho, the former Ruby Riott to make her way into the company, according to talent and industry insiders.. As far as we know, Ruby's non-compete clause is up shortly before AEW All Out. Since Soho has been released she's kept a very low profile, barely doing any interviews, and no appearances or signings that we've heard of. One promoter said that they'd reached out as far back as a month ago and were told Ruby wasn't taking bookings.
> 
> We've not learned of any creative plans in order for Ruby at this time, and have not confirmed this news with All Elite Wrestling. Talent that Fightful has spoken to across companies have had unanimously glowing reviews of Soho's work, attitude and backstage demeanor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ugly chick limited wrestler waa beyond terrible in WWE.

channel changer for me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Love her look.

Would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"We've not learned of any creative plans in order for Ruby at this time"

I've got this one Fightful! Creative plans for Ruby Soho: Random Dynamite match every 3 or 4 months, random matches on YouTube every week!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I be honest never cared for her in WWE. 

Not sure what she can offer AEW. 

With how poorly booked the women's division in AEW is have to wonder if its the right fit for her.


----------



## Nirm88 (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't think that she needed.
AEW have a good roster for the women devision and i don't think that she's the one to level it up.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Solid pickup. Ruby will add a lot to the division.

Now I want Tessa and the former IIconics.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Good girl


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nirm88 said:


> AEW have a good roster for the women devision and i don't think that she's the one to level it up.


I think she's better than Bunny, Penelope and Nyla. But below Shida, Thunder Rosa and Serena. Somewhere in the middle really. But she has a more unique look than most AEW women.

Tessa is the only available woman in the USA who might 'level up' the division. Trish Adora is also someone with potential and who has developed quickly, so someone will sign her soon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good signing. Ruby Riott is not a top tier talent but she is very good in the ring and is a welcome addition to AEW’s women’s division. She was a must sign seeing as there aren’t many good female talents out there right now who are available. If they can get Tessa Blanchard then AEW’s roster is complete.

WWE was smart enough to give Sasha Banks what she wanted because she’d be in AEW right along with Ruby.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I think she's better than Bunny, Penelope and Nyla. But below Shida, Thunder Rosa and Serena. Somewhere in the middle really. But she has a more unique look than most AEW women.
> 
> Tessa is the only available woman in the USA who might 'level up' the division. Trish Adora is also someone with potential and who has developed quickly, so someone will sign her soon.


This.

She allows the like of Penelope, Tay and Anna Jay to further develop whilst adding better matches and more experience to the women's division.

It's a good pick up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great news


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

She probably changed up her look so much because her twin is already in AEW.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Genuinely a great hire!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Per Fightful Select, the former Ruby Riott, now Ruby Soho, is expected to join AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422577584647417861


Fuck yes! An extra good talent for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> She probably changed up her look so much because her twin is already in AEW.
> 
> View attachment 105683


Holy fuck that looks like her wow lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW get ready this is her theme


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Have a feeling Liv will follow


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Ugly chick limited wrestler waa beyond terrible in WWE.
> 
> channel changer for me


You mispronounced “Unique but with WWE shackles on her. Hopeful to see her unencumbered”


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

For the love of God please don't bring the iconics in lol


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy fuck that looks like her wow lol


Reuben Quiet

seriously, who is that guy? whats his name?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I am all for bringing Ruby in, but until they decide to highlight more of the women on TV, she is just another Dark wrestler.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I guess we know who is replacing Reba. Meet Ruba.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

omaroo said:


> For the love of God please don't bring the iconics in lol


bring them in as THE RETARDS


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

sonnyleesmith said:


> You mispronounced “Unique but with WWE shackles on her. Hopeful to see her unencumbered”


99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


Miro is better than Rusev, Pac is better than Neville


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Oh, you’re serious.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Paige van Zant also seems like a likely signing.



Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


What? Black and Andrade are clearly gonna be major players. PAC is in the main event scene. Miro looks better than he did in his Rusev days and certainly better than the back half of his run. FTR look light years better. Moxley is light years better. Brodie Lee was arguably better. Spears is neutral. Jericho looks better than his back half for the most part. Tay Conti is over AF and much better. Serena Deeb is 10 times better.


----------



## gungfugilman (Mar 3, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Per Fightful Select, the former Ruby Riott, now Ruby Soho, is expected to join AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422577584647417861


Perfect opponent for Britt.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Miro is better than Rusev, Pac is better than Neville


I’d say Mox too

FTR are better characters than they were in WWE too

Early days with Black but the Road to Dynamite promo he did for this week’s show is better than anything I saw of him in WWE


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Have a feeling Liv will follow


morgan really isn't needed in aew.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's a good hire. Not a huge Ruby Soho fan but I have been questioning when AEW would add more women that become available. Ruby does come with experience on a big show. She will help the other women out for sure.

At one point I was against them signing more women unless it was someone that could really instantly create more buzz for the division but with them letting Shanna and Ivelisse go there is room for Ruby. Plus now AEW officially has Thunder Rosa of course.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


If AEW had pushed all the WWE talent hard, you´d complain that they overshadow their own talent. 

I think they have found a perfect balance specifically in the way they use older talent. Sting, Jake, Arn, Taz and Tully are just there as managers. Jericho, Christian, Cody and Matt Hardy are there to enhance the others in the ring. Jericho has made Sammy Guevara, Orange Cassidy and MJF. Christian is going to do the same for Jungle Boy. Cody has made Darby. 

They have a roster that is so far superior to WWE at this stage, it´s laughable. They just need that lighting in a bottle N.W.O storyline to really get to the next level and seriously approach the Raw ratings. But there is nothing more difficult in the world of pro wrestling than finding that golden goose. They might never find it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

All Out is having a Women's Casino Royale isn't it? There's your wildcard. Though AEW could add 3-4 women to the roster via that match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another ex WWE star...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> All Out is having a Women's Casino Royale isn't it? There's your wildcard. Though AEW could add 3-4 women to the roster via that match.


Yep, I'd have Mickie James make an appearance too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> I’d say Mox too
> 
> FTR are better characters than they were in WWE too
> 
> Early days with Black but the Road to Dynamite promo he did for this week’s show is better than anything I saw of him in WWE


100% to all of those

Black’s promo on Road to is better than anything he has done one the main roster


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another ex WWE star...


Dammit, you’re right again

/thread please OP


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another ex WWE star...


To be fair, the women's division doesn't have many. Tay Conti never really got anywhere in NXT and Serena was mainly a non-wrestling personality. So, really Ruby is the first woman in AEW to properly compete in the WWE women's division


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dammit, you’re right again
> 
> /thread please OP


No need to close the thread I'd just really love to see AEW fans and AEW management get excited over someone who wasn't formerly of the WWE.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Miro is better than Rusev, Pac is better than Neville


Let's see how that turns out. Rusev had a very strong run early on in WWE then fizzled out. We'll ignore that fucking trash he was doing as the Best Man.

Pac, yeah, fair comment, although I don't know how good he was on that Cruiserweight show nobody watched.



Prosper said:


> What? Black and Andrade are clearly gonna be major players. PAC is in the main event scene more than he was in WWE. Miro looks better than he did in his Rusev days and certainly better than the back half of his run. FTR look light years better. Moxley is light years better. Brodie Lee was arguably better. Spears is neutral. Jericho looks better than his back half for the most part.


Don't give me "clearly gonna be", people were saying that shit about them in WWE. Never happened.

FTR had one match with The Young Bucks which was interesting, I can't remember them doing much since. They're just guys in MJF's faction that give Tully Blanchard something to do.

I don't see any difference in Moxley other than being in more violent matches. Title run was underwhelming.

Spears is neutral, he was a nothing guy in WWE with a gimmick about the Number 10, now he's a job guy with a gimmick about chairs. 

Jericho was doing great stuff in WWE as well. His placement on the card is better but that's about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No need to close the thread I'd just really love to see AEW fans and AEW management get excited over someone who wasn't formerly of the WWE.


Why?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why?


Because all the most talented wrestlers are OUTSIDE of WWE, of course.

It's not like Ruby Riott had a 6 year independent career. Who cares about that!?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> No need to close the thread I'd just really love to see AEW fans and AEW management get excited over someone who wasn't formerly of the WWE.


I’m very excited about

Darby
Sammy
Hangman
Jungle Boy
Starks
Britt
MJF

I could name more but it’s hard to think straight with all of the excitement


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> If AEW had pushed all the WWE talent hard, you´d complain that they overshadow their own talent.
> 
> I think they have found a perfect balance specifically in the way they use older talent. Sting, Jake, Arn, Taz and Tully are just there as managers. Jericho, Christian, Cody and Matt Hardy are there to enhance the others in the ring. Jericho has made Sammy Guevara, Orange Cassidy and MJF. Christian is going to do the same for Jungle Boy. Cody has made Darby.
> 
> They have a roster that is so far superior to WWE at this stage, it´s laughable. They just need that lighting in a bottle N.W.O storyline to really get to the next level and seriously approach the Raw ratings. But there is nothing more difficult in the world of pro wrestling than finding that golden goose. They might never find it.


I'd complain if they pushed all the WWE talent hard because most of the WWE talent was fired or let go because they're past it or they suck. I've no problem with the likes of Cody Rhodes, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan - people who the WWE wanted to keep but couldn't - being pushed. Ruby Riott though, fucking forget about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Because all the most talented wrestlers are OUTSIDE of WWE, of course.


Of course, silly me


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why?


There are so many talents out there with potential, AEW doesn't need to be the place that the ex WWE wrestlers go to. Go and discover the next Charlotte Flair instead of signing an ex WWE star.



rich110991 said:


> I’m very excited about
> 
> Darby
> Sammy
> ...


I mainly meant new talent, for example there isn't really anyone on the indies that people call for AEW to sign (Except Tessa).

Your list are probably the cream of the crop in terms of AEW homegrown guys though, no arguments there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Much prefer her to Peyton and Billie. 

I'd like to see Tessa join next and the women's division will actually be looking decent.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This dude is out here hiring everybody


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm kind of over them signing any WWE wrestlers who aren't main event talents but she's a good depth signing and solid talent for the division.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There are so many talents out there with potential, AEW doesn't need to be the place that the ex WWE wrestlers go to. Go and discover the next Charlotte Flair instead of signing an ex WWE star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough but some people like me don’t watch anything other than AEW and WWE so if they said Okada (I think that’s his name 😂) was coming in, I wouldn’t be excited because I don’t know anything about him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> Let's see how that turns out. Rusev had a very strong run early on in WWE then fizzled out. We'll ignore that fucking trash he was doing as the Best Man.
> 
> Pac, yeah, fair comment, although I don't know how good he was on that Cruiserweight show nobody watched.
> 
> ...


WWE and AEW have different methods of operating. Saying that someone is gonna be huge in AEW holds far greater weight than saying someone will be huge on WWE's main roster. Black and Andrade are gonna have great runs in AEW. The way they brought Black in and his promos on Dynamite and the Road To" episode were both incredible. He was sitting in a broom closet in WWE. 

FTR also had great matches with the Lucha Bros, Jurassic Express, and Hangman/Omega. The Santana/Ortiz feud has been phenomenal. They have upped their promo game, especially Dax, and are seen as arguably the best tag team in the division and one of the best in the world. They weren't doing shit on WWE main roster and were actually gearing up to become comedy acts if reports were true. 

Moxley is a main eventer that feels like a main eventer. He has had plenty of matches that weren't violent in AEW. Moxley/MJF, Moxley/Cage, Moxley/Omega at Winter is Coming, Moxley/Darby to name a few. He is also a guy who is cutting promos that are hundreds of times better than his WWE ones. 

Jericho is a main eventer in AEW and had a great title reign, that automatically makes it better than the back half of his WWE run. I did enjoy the "List of Jericho" though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> "We've not learned of any creative plans in order for Ruby at this time"
> 
> I've got this one Fightful! Creative plans for Ruby Soho: Random Dynamite match every 3 or 4 months, random matches on YouTube every week!


*And this is coming from one of the AEW optimists. I'm completely neutral about this. I don't think she'll move the needle at all, but she'll be a nice hand in the ring.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm kind of over them signing any WWE wrestlers who aren't main event talents but she's a good depth signing and solid talent for the division.


Tbh, there isn't a great quantity of unmissable female wrestlers on the market. They tried out a boatload of them on AEW Dark during the pandemic and very few left any major impression.

Tessa is the one who could make a difference but still isn't being touched by AEW, despite her dad's presence there.

I'd agree with the sentiment on the men's side, which is why I've argued against the possibility of them signing Ever-Rise in the Dynamite thread.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There are so many talents out there with potential, AEW doesn't need to be the place that the ex WWE wrestlers go to. Go and discover the next Charlotte Flair instead of signing an ex WWE star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, the indies have been in rough shape since the pandemic, so the awareness of indie wrestlers must be close to an all-time low. Major indies like RoH and PWG took long hiatuses. AEW Dark was probably one of the best places to see indie wrestlers


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Fair enough but some people like me don’t watch anything other than AEW and WWE so if they said Okada (I think that’s his name 😂) was coming in, I wouldn’t be excited because I don’t know anything about him.


It's not so much guys like Okada either but I'm sure working in some high school gym somewhere you have the next superstar of wrestling but both WWE and AEW don't seem to be interested in finding him/her right now instead relying on nostalgia or trading the same guys/girls who have been on TV forever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There are so many talents out there with potential, AEW doesn't need to be the place that the ex WWE wrestlers go to. Go and discover the next Charlotte Flair instead of signing an ex WWE star


No - I‘m asking ‘why’ do you want to see AEW fans excited or not excited about anything - what do you care?

you don’t get joy or misery out of other people’s excitement

so what is the problem with just letting people be excited?

Its not like there is a limited amount of excitement, and because people were excited for Ruby, they cannot be excited for the next person

Will you come into the next thread when they sign somebody that is non-ex wwe can go ‘i’m so glad you guys are so excited for a non-ex wwe talent’ ?

if so, they just signed Griff, Brian and Julia - there is threads about them you can say this if you want


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not so much guys like Okada either but I'm sure working in some high school gym somewhere you have the next superstar of wrestling but both WWE and AEW don't seem to be interested in finding him/her right now instead relying on nostalgia or trading the same guys/girls who have been on TV forever.


That's not true at all, they bring in new talent on DARK and Elevation every week. Red Velvet, Bear Country, Will Hobbs, and The Acclaimed are all talents that they have found from scouting. Red Velvet and The Acclaimed were great finds and both are over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, the indies have been in rough shape since the pandemic, so the awareness of indie wrestlers must be close to an all-time low.


They have two of the most talented young indy prospects with them right now: Daniel Garcia and Wheeler YUTA. Not sure if they are being signed, but they are super-smooth in the ring.

Most of the best talent who would fit in AEW are signed with ROH, MLW and NJPW right now. Dragon Lee, Bandido, Marshall von Erich and the Briscoes could improve AEW's undercard, while Jay White, Ospreay and Fatu could potentially hit the top of the card. Contracts can't be broken easily though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> That's not true at all, they bring in new talent on DARK and Elevation every week. Red Velvet, Bear Country, Will Hobbs, and The Acclaimed are all talents that they have found from scouting.


The blonds, Sean Dean, alan angels, john silver, alex reynolds, garcia, Yuta


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


Moxley
Jericho
Pac
Miro
Brodie Lee
Sting
FTR

Basically everyone who's come over is more entertaining and more over than in their most recent runs in WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The blonds, Sean Dean, alan angels, john silver, alex reynolds, garcia, Yuta


Yep they scout a lot. But finding the "next big thing" is not that easy. Red Velvet and The Acclaimed seem to be on their way though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No - I‘m asking ‘why’ do you want to see AEW fans excited or not excited about anything - what do you care?
> 
> you don’t get joy or misery out of other people’s excitement
> 
> ...


What?

Bro, I'm over them signing ex WWE people. We don't need to debate this every day, lol.



Prosper said:


> That's not true at all, they bring in new talent on DARK and Elevation every week. Red Velvet, Bear Country, Will Hobbs, and The Acclaimed are all talents that they have found from scouting. Red Velvet and The Acclaimed were great finds and both are over.


Yeah okay but that doesn't really count.

Sign someone with a shit ton of potential, chuck them on TV and see how they go. Develop a star instead of buying a star much like professional sports do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What?
> 
> Bro, I'm over them signing ex WWE people. We don't need to debate this every day, lol


Why do you care? You said plenty times you don’t watch AEW

Why shouldn’t they sign ex-wwe? Its the biggest company in the world, they will have the biggest pool of talent?

literally, why do you care?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> If AEW had pushed all the WWE talent hard, you´d complain that they overshadow their own talent.
> 
> I think they have found a perfect balance specifically in the way they use older talent. Sting, Jake, Arn, Taz and Tully are just there as managers. Jericho, Christian, Cody and Matt Hardy are there to enhance the others in the ring. Jericho has made Sammy Guevara, Orange Cassidy and MJF. Christian is going to do the same for Jungle Boy. *Cody has made Darby*.
> 
> They have a roster that is so far superior to WWE at this stage, it´s laughable. They just need that lighting in a bottle N.W.O storyline to really get to the next level and seriously approach the Raw ratings. But there is nothing more difficult in the world of pro wrestling than finding that golden goose. They might never find it.


Sting and Darby made Darby. The Lispler had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What?
> 
> Bro, I'm over them signing ex WWE people. We don't need to debate this every day, lol.
> 
> ...


That's what they're trying to do lol, it doesn't just happen overnight. It even took Lesnar some time. They chucked Red Velvet on TV and she's over so does she not have potential? They chucked The Acclaimed on TV and they're also over. They are developing plenty of talent.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why do you care? You said plenty times you don’t watch AEW
> 
> Why shouldn’t they sign ex-wwe? Its the biggest company in the world, they will have the biggest pool of talent?
> 
> literally, why do you care?


I've explained a fair few times before.

The image they project publicly is that they are a haven for ex WWE stars. I'd like to see them break that image and really become a place for current superstars and future stars.

Why do I care? Because...I do? And because I like wrestling?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> That's what they're trying to do lol, it doesn't just happen overnight. It even took Lesnar some time. They chucked Red Velvet on TV and she's over so does she not have potential? They chucked The Acclaimed on TV and they're also over. They are developing plenty of talent.


Chucked Starks on TV, same thing

chucked Brian Cage… same / Wardlow…. Same

IDK mate


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nirm88 said:


> I don't think that she needed.
> AEW have a good roster for the women devision and i don't think that she's the one to level it up.


Yes she is definitely an addition to their current women's roster. She brings in experience to that group. Hell, I'll take Ruby any day over most of the Yoshi girls they have. Let Ruby take that TV time instead LOL Plus she can speak better on the mic than them lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've explained a fair few times before.
> 
> The image they project publicly is that they are a haven for ex WWE stars. I'd like to see them break that image and really become a place for current superstars and future stars.
> 
> Why do I care? Because...I do? And because I like wrestling?


That is not the image they project publicly - that is the image people who dislike AEW like to hang their hat on as being a reality

when it isn’t - there is more than enough proof in this very thread that debunks that - yet you will ignore it and just keep saying the same thing

so, in a weird way - its your own opinion you actually take issue with / you should take some time and discuss it with yourself to sort it out


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yes she is definitely an addition to their current women's roster. She brings in experience to that group. Hell, I'll take Ruby any day over most of the Yoshi girls they have. Let Ruby take that TV time instead LOL Plus *she can speak better on the mic than them* lol


Good Low Blow 
I like it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is not the image they project publicly - that is the image people who dislike AEW like to hang their hat on as being a reality
> 
> when it isn’t - there is more than enough proof in this very thread that debunks that - yet you will ignore it and just keep saying the same thing
> 
> so, in a weird way - its your own opinion you actually take issue with / you should take some time and discuss it with yourself to sort it out


Remember the NBA fans making fun of AEW for having guys like Jericho and Hager when they are past their prime? That's how the lapsed fan views AEW.

You are clearly looking for an argument though and I'm not interested in arguing so I'll leave it there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Good Low Blow
> I like it


I mean it is true she can outspeak them lol She is easier on the ears for sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Remember the NBA fans making fun of AEW for having guys like Jericho and Hager when they are past their prime? That's how the lapsed fan views AEW.
> 
> You are clearly looking for an argument though and I'm not interested in arguing so I'll leave it there


wait, are you making your judgement call based on an ad that ran a year ago? And twitter comments? Chippers, please

also, I am not looking for an argument / I just like to address comments that come up time and time again and understand what sits behind them - if its valid or not

what sits behind the whole ‘ex-wwe / tna 2.0’ comments I’ve found is nothing, zero, ziltch / debunked over and over and over - meaning people like to put it out there just as bait

And baiting is against the rules


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wait, are you making your judgement call based on an ad that ran a year ago? And twitter comments? Chippers, please
> 
> also, I am not looking for an argument / I just like to address comments that come up time and time again and understand what sits behind them - if its valid or not
> 
> ...


All because you don't like it doesn't mean it's bait. I'm allowed to point out that AEW signs a large amount of WWE people and that I don't like it. That isn't against the rules or at least I hope it isn't.

As I said Cattle, I'll leave it there. Having a debate with you isn't going to benefit me and vice versa.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All because you don't like it doesn't mean it's bait. I'm allowed to point out that AEW signs a large amount of WWE people and that I don't like it. That isn't against the rules or at least I hope it isn't.
> 
> As I said Cattle, I'll leave it there. Having a debate with you isn't going to benefit me and vice versa.


But you have to balance it with the large amount of non-wwe people they sign and expose

otherwise, you’re not really making a point?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Its someone that will probably be on elevation or dark.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Genuinely think she's the ugliest female wrestler I've ever seen. Not sure how I rate her as a talent. I didn't see much of her that made think she was all that good. Not sure if she's worth the pick up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Peerless said:


> Genuinely think she's the ugliest female wrestler I've ever seen. Not sure how I rate her as a talent. I didn't see much of her that made think she was all that good. Not sure if she's worth the pick up.


FFS what is wrong with people on here? You’re fucking ugly on the inside.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Think going after her looks is a bit harsh. 

Don't really care how she looks but as a talent never saw anything in her. 

I wish they could get kamille from NWA. She has mad potential.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> FFS what is wrong with people on here? You’re fucking ugly on the inside.


Wrestling is a cosmetic business we all know it's true. That's probably why she got hired in the first place. They thought it would make her a good heel but she never really got a push because Vince probably thought the same thing about the way she looked.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Ruby has a cool punk rock look. Don't really know much about her abilities, since she came in just as I completely checked out of WWE. To me she looks like someone who could beat other women up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Peerless said:


> Wrestling is a cosmetic business we all know it's true. That's probably why she got hired in the first place. They thought it would make her a good heel but she never really got a push because Vince probably thought the same thing about the way she looked.


Thank fuck Vince doesn’t own AEW then.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Darby Allan comes off athenic as more alternative punk char well she just seems so forced all visual


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing funnier than watching a bunch of broke ass wrestling fans sitting in mom's basement covered in Cheetos dust telling a billionaire like Tony Khan how to run his business.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The division needs to be tightened up and given better booking and more direction with more character work. I’ve said it in a few different threads but it needs ‘levels’ and Ruby is the second tier so a solid pick up but not a star.

Britt is the only Tier 1 star they have. 2nd tier I’d say Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Hikaru Shida, Riho, and now Ruby. Then the tier below that you have Tay Conti, Jade Cargill etc that you hope can develop and move up to tier 1 or 2 which is where your champions should be.

They need to someone either develop someone else to Tier 1 the way they did with Britt or try find someone to sign for it. Tessa would instantly be tier 1 heel I think.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!

Ruby Riott joining AEW is honestly the best wrestling news I've heard this week!! 

She's a great wrestler, and she's a great promo worker too (underrated in both those departments).


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

And nothing of value was gained...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

omaroo said:


> For the love of God please don't bring the iconics in lol


Man, I have *no* interest in seeing those 2 clowns stink up the division at all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> And nothing of value was gained...


Based on the Ruby you know from WWE? Yeah that’s not saying a lot.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Fair enough but some people like me don’t watch anything other than AEW and WWE so if they said Okada (I think that’s his name 😂) was coming in, I wouldn’t be excited because I don’t know anything about him.


Kazuchika Okada is the biggest star in NJPW atm, and he's honestly one of the best wrestlers on the planet too.

Kenny Omega had multiple classics wrestling against this guy years ago. 

At his best, Okada is arguably the best wrestler in the industry. The guy is only 33 years old, and he's pretty much a legend already.

I highly recommend watching some of his big matches over the past several years.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Sting and Darby made Darby. The Lispler had nothing to do with it.


Nah, Cody Rhodes did his part in putting over Darby Allin, and elevating him higher up the card.

Darby's partnership with Sting likely never would've happened without beating Cody.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I have *no* interest in seeing those 2 clowns stink up the division at all.


Spot on mate. 

They are awful. They truly would be horrendous signings who was so BAD in WWE. 

Hope TK avoids them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘Ruby isn’t hot, and is ex-wwe! They should sign the hot, non-ex wwe indie stars!’

Meanwhile, the hot non-ex wwe indie stars


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422952847239483392


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Ruby isn’t hot, and is ex-wwe! They should sign the hot, non-ex wwe indie stars!’
> 
> Meanwhile, the hot non-ex wwe indie stars
> 
> ...


She's really not that bad looking when she's not wearing the makeup and the contacts 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

I don't really care she was average at best


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW will pretty much sign any WWE wrestler, I am happy for Ruby.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good pick up


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> BTW get ready this is her theme


Sounds like an undercard babyface who will make everyone look awesome and make a lot of cool friends?🤷‍♂️


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lmao, they really will take any of WWE’s scraps, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattywwe90 (Jan 14, 2010)

She a great wrestler but wwe messed wwe lose is aew gain


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Another good addition for AEW.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ewww please no.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ewww please no.


Why no?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> 99% of wrestlers people think are shackled by WWE or hampered by poor booking turn out to just be shit. Who has been in WWE for a while, gone elsewhere and ended up significantly better than they were before? I can only think of Goldust and Stardust.


Lol Cody, gallows when he left wwe the first time, Kurt angle, Sami Callahan, drew McIntyre and juice Robinson at the top of my head right now.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Another ex WWE star...


Well not really. She was an Indy star before wwe fucked her up like they do 99% of the talent they sign. Nearly the majority of wwes roster are talents who came from other places. So your argument is kind of weak tbh. But hey. Do you Stan!


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

If I want to see Ruby Riot there's always Bob's Burgers. No need to sign her to AEW as well


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good talent, already better in ring than the current champion.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Soho, Baker, Thunder Rosa, Jade Cargill, Hikaru Shida, Serena Deeb, Statlander is honestly pretty solid for a women's division.
In addition to possibly the Iiconics, and Tessa Blanchard joining up, this would check all of AEW's boxes and they wouldn't need to sign anymore and start focusing on booking the women a little bit more. With Dark, Elevation, Dynamite, and soon Rampage, I'd like to start seeing more well established mid card feuds like Shida vs. any of the lower level girls or eventually a feud with Cargill with the nice. But yeah, compare how it looks now compared to when the company first started and I'd say AEW looks like it's doing way better in every aspect.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't really seen any of her stuff, since she debuted after I stopped watching WWE, but if she comes out to Rancid, I'm all for it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hope not, proved in wwe she wasn't a standout in any way. Not good on the mic and not much charisma. Take a good veteran like Mickie James any day instead and we might get magnus too at some point.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A good solid all-round utility players for the division. It was a natural choice. She'll show up at All Out.

Now they need to stop beating around the bush and sign Tessa. I don't know what's taking them so long.

And get Maki for her personality. Miyu Yamashita when she becomes available.

But ultimately no signing at this point will make the difference. They either need to stop treating the division like an afterthought or just get rid of it. There's so many random men's matches on Dynamite and almost no storyline development in the women's division.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Jedah said:


> A good solid all-round utility players for the division. It was a natural choice. She'll show up at All Out.
> 
> Now they need to stop beating around the bush and sign Tessa. I don't know what's taking them so long.
> 
> ...


There have been many reports from reliable sources that they do not want to sign Tessa. Reason: She seemed to say something racist 5 years ago on an indie show and Twitter will cry if they sign her.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I heard it was because of her unprofessional behavior, but that's something you should work out. It's even dumber if that's true.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

She was off to a good start in NXT and then they called her up out of necessity because of the first women’s Royal Rumble. They trusted her as she worked with Ronda a lot. Gave her a stable but never pushed her.
She’s an ok promo but came off as kinda whiny. 
One thing she’ll have going for her is the “Ruby Soho” song. If it’s remixed and they start with the chorus it makes a good sing a long song and helps her chances of getting over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ruby debuting at the NYC show?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427677496263204869


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So, she'll be at the Arthur Ashe show.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like she could be 'The Runaway' Ruby Soho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting. 

Thought she was a lock for the women's battle royale at All Out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Orlando to NYC ticket... nice touch


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

She caught my attention when she first debuted on NXT with her unique look and good press from Indie fans. She never really got going in NXT and to be called up with Liv, Mandy, Sonya and Logan suggested to me she was always more of a number to the higher ups than a wrestler they rated. Even if the 180 on her character did initially grab my attention.

It's sink or swim for her now. She's joining a bloated divison arguably being carried by one star in Britt Baker at present but there's plenty of potential with the likes of Kris Statlander and Jade Cargill. She could easily get sussed out if she's not at her best.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

I think Ruby is going to be a nice addition to the womens roster. She's not the best in-ring worker around but she is solid and safe. The Ruby Soho music will help her get over, and I think she's going to fight to impress people with this go around. 

More than anything I think she's going to be a good locker room leader for some of the younger wrestlers in the womens division. Kind of like a Natalya role -- this time they've got Serena Deeb to teach the wrestling like NXT had Asuka come in and completely step everyones game up in-ring. I feel like she's going to be the matron for young women, like she was for Liv and Sarah. She seems like a very nurturing person and through the ups and downs of a rollercoaster ride like wrestling she'll be there for those young women who need that support. 

Someone like that, someone who fosters a healthy and supportive backstage environment, and someone who can still go and can be slotted into the upper midcard or main-event in a pinch are invaluable assets to a growing company and division. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I've seen cuter faces on hyenas.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A meh signing for AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

People are judging her on what she did in WWE and that really doesn’t count for anything. That or her looks and I’m not about that 🤷‍♂️

I’m rooting for her


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ruby’s strongest assets is her promos. She might immediately be the #2 promo in the division behind DMD. 
She’s a great promo, pretty good wrestler and a unique look. She’s a great pick-up.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I kind of like it. Ruby Riot has a unique look and without the WWE scripting her every move, I think she probably has a unique, edgy, punk rock personality waiting to be showcased. And I like the name Ruby Soho. Named for the Rancid song from the 90's.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally, she is being taken seriously.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I think having her win was the correct decision.

Firstly, it sends a message to the women within WWE that possibly feel they're being held back by the nepotism over there that if they were to jump ship they'll be taken seriously and will be given the opportunities to prove their worth.

In addition, whilst she impressed on the indys as Heidi Lovelace, as Ruby Riott she was a lower midcard/jobber. There's plenty of bigger draws AEW could attract in the future and Britt Baker's title reign still has plenty in the tank. its almost the perfect person at this time to recruit, get in a story with Britt that Britt comes out on top in, and at the end of the year they can evaluate the wrestling landscape and maybe a bigger name from WWE may be more willing to jump ship and possibly take the title from Britt at a show like Revolution or DON.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Forum Dud said:


> I think having her win was the correct decision.
> 
> Firstly, it sends a message to the women within WWE that possibly feel they're being held back by the nepotism over there that if they were to jump ship they'll be taken seriously and will be given the opportunities to prove their worth.
> 
> In addition, whilst she impressed on the indys as Heidi Lovelace, as Ruby Riott she was a lower midcard/jobber. There's plenty of bigger draws AEW could attract in the future and Britt Baker's title reign still has plenty in the tank. its almost the perfect person at this time to recruit, get in a story with Britt that Britt comes out on top in, and at the end of the year they can evaluate the wrestling landscape and maybe a bigger name from WWE may be more willing to jump ship and possibly take the title from Britt at a show like Revolution or DON.


So she loses to Brit than feuds in the midcard is on tv less and in the same spot as wwe


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Insanityward88 said:


> So she loses to Brit than feuds in the midcard is on tv less and in the same spot as wwe


The balls in her court now. If she excels in a feud with Britt Baker then she doesn't have to necessarily end up with the same amount of air time as Hikaru Shida.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Is she any good? I never watched her in WWE.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Insanityward88 said:


> So she loses to Brit than feuds in the midcard is on tv less and in the same spot as wwe


In AEW, you can win even when you lose ☺


----------

